# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Melkkuh des Systems

## Harald_1933

*Der Privatpatient verkommt zur Melkkuh des Systems*

Entgegen der landläufigen Meinung sind privat Krankenversicherte nicht Profiteure, sondern Opfer der Zweiklassenmedizin. Unser Autor schildert haarsträubende Erfahrungen, die er zuletzt gemacht hat.

Bitte *hier weiterlesen.
*
*"Es wäre schön, wenn alle, die noch leben, lebten"*
(Hans Stilett)

Gruß Harald

----------


## spertel

*Ich darf freundlichst ergänzend meine eigenen, kürzlich gemachten Erfahrungen hier kundtun, werter Harald* !

Wegen  Beschwerden im Hals- Rachenbereich sah ich mich veranlasst, eine  HNO-Praxis aufzusuchen. Als Allergiker (der sich vorab natürlich schon  im Internet ausführlich informiert hat) bestand auf Grund einer sehr  starken Bronchitis die Gefahr, dass diese chronisch werden und im  weiteren Verlauf Asthma verursachen könnte.

Das kann ich nun gar nicht gebrauchen.

Was  folgte war ein Exzess von Diagnostiken (Tests, Blutabnahmen,  Ohrdruckmessungen und Ultraschall-Untersuchungen), Gesamtdauer mit  Wartezeiten etwa 30 Minuten. meist ausgeführt durch Arzthelferinnen. Die  Frage,welche therapeutische Konsequenzen bei einer Allergie gegen  Birkenpollen bestünde, blieb unbeantwortet; kaum anzunehmen, dass man  nun im Großraum Berlin sämtliche Birken abholzen wird, um meine  Beschwerden zu lindern. Nun gut.....

Die Kosten dafür betrugen lt. Rechnung *706.76 € !!!

Anmerkung : Für meine 2005 durchgeführte, retropubische PE habe ich nur etwa 2000,-€ für meine Chefarztbehandlung bezahlt, da meine Versicherung bei Krankenhausaufenthalt lediglich die allgemeine Pflegeklasse vorsah. Jeder Cent davon war angemessen !!

Im übrigen sind die Missstände, die ich selbst vor einigen Jahren in dieser Form noch nicht für möglich gehalten habe,  durch Berichterstattung in den Medien hinreichend bekannt.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war vor kurzem eine Wahl in dieser Republik, die eindeutig belegt hat, dass die Bürger und Wähler mit hiesigen Zuständen weitgehend zufrieden sind.

Weshalb sollte sich deshalb etwas ändern ?

Dies gilt es zu respektieren; erfahrungsgemäß sind BRD-Bürger immer erst dann an Missständen und Fehlentwicklungen interessiert, wenn sie selber betroffen sind.

Was lehrt uns das : *Reinardo* liegt öfter mit seiner Kritik richtig, als macher bisher glauben wollte; bin nur gespannt, wann dieses System hier  kollabiert.

Bis dahin gilt, man stecke sich die eigenen Taschen so voll es geht !

Schönen Tag noch.......
*

----------


## Harald_1933

> Wegen Beschwerden im Hals- Rachenbereich sah ich mich veranlasst, eine HNO-Praxis aufzusuchen.


Moin Reinhard, alter oder besser junger Weltenbummler,

Du hast die richtige Arztgruppe ausgewählt, um die in dieser Disziplin üblichen, völlig überhöhten Rechnungen anzuprangern. In letzter Zeit habe ich darauf verzichtet, bezahlte Arztrechnungen länger als ein halbes Jahr aufzubewahren, weil danach kaum noch mit einer Mahnung zu rechnen ist, womit ich bislang richtig lag.

Lebhaft in Erinnerung ist mir eine Rechnung über etwas mehr als 500  verblieben, die mir ein Klinikprofessor zustellen ließ, nachdem ich einen bei ihm geplanten Termin für eine operative Mandeltaschenentfernung abgeblasen hatte. Den Professor selbst habe ich nie zu Gesicht bekommen. Eine junge Mitarbeiterin, die mir aus einer HNO-Praxis bekannt war, schaute sekundenlang in meinen geöffneten Mund und entfernte lt. Rechnung Fremdkörper aus dem Gehörgang, obwohl ich keine gesehen habe. Die ganze Prozedur auf dem obligatorischen großen Drehsessel sitzend währte keine 5 Minuten. Die Rechnung hingegen umfasste mehr als 10 Positionen.

Der Sohn meines langjährigen HNO-Arztes, zu dem ich fast freundschaftliche Beziehungen pflegte, ließ für mich ebenfalls, nachdem ihm der alte Herr seine Praxis überlassen hatte, für eine allenfalls 10 Minuten andauernde Untersuchung über eine Ärztliche Verrechnungstelle eine Faktura über exakt  367,79 erstellen. Diese Rechnung hatte ich mir aufbewahrt, weil ich plante, sie dem Vater, der gelegentlich Spaziergänge am Rheinufer macht, mal zeigen zu wollen. Ich hab's natürlich nicht gemacht, weil ich das dem alten Herrn in seiner seriösen Art auch seiner korrekten Rechnungserstellungen nicht antun wollte. Schuld an diesen Ausuferungen sind nach meiner Einschätzung diese Ärztlichen Verrechnungstellen, deren Erfindungsreichtum schier unbegrenzt ist. Die erwähnte Rechnung umfasst 12 Positionen, wobei alles an einem Tag erbracht z. B. 4 x die Nr. 1466 = Endoskopische Untersuchung der Kieferhöhle, einschl. Nr. 1465 mit Faktor 2.30 zu  95.44 aufgeführt wird, Untersuchung des Kehlkopfes  24.40 - wozu ? - Ultraschalluntersuchung eines Organes  26.81 - 3 x 420 = Ultraschalluntersuchung von bis zu drei weiteren Organen, je Organ  32.16 etc. etc. Wegen des früheren so menschlichen Kontaktes zum Vater habe ich die Rechnung bezahlt, aber den Kontakt seit Mai 2011 zu dieser Praxis abgebrochen.

Es bleibt nachzutragen, dass mir in Mannheim von einer Orthopädischen Praxis über eine Verrechnungstelle für eine etwa 15 Minuten andauernde Untersuchung meiner Halswirbelsäule und einer während dieser Zeit vorgenommenen fünffachen Akupunktur durch etwas wie Heftzwecken und dem Einbringen eines Medikaments per Nadel in den Nackenbreich eine Rechung über etwas mehr als 700  zuging. Als ich die ebenfalls um weitere Positionen bereicherte Rechnung der Verrechnungstelle gegenüber in Frage stellte, bekam ich nie wieder eine Antwort. Der Arzt befürchtete wohl eine Klage, weil ich evtl. meine Krankenkasse über den tatsächlichen Sachverhalt hätte  informieren können.

Im Vergleich dazu ist es mir dann fast peinlich, wenn ich für wirklich erbrachte ärztliche Leistungen einen nach meiner Meinung manchmal eher zu geringen Betrag zu zahlen habe.

Ich habe durchaus Verständnis, wenn Ärzte mit eigener Praxis durch Privatpatienten einen gewissen Ausgleich für die meist geringeren Erlöse durch Kassenpatienten erzielen können, aber für Phantasie bei der Erstellung von Arztrechnungen sollte es die rote Karte geben.

*"Man kann schlauer sein als ein anderer, aber nicht schlauer als alle anderen"*
(La Rochefoucauld)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Urologe

Offensichtliche Falschpositionen in der Abrechnung sollte man(n) unbedingt anmahnen, denn in vielen Praxen macht die (sonst sehr kompetente) Helferin
die Abrechnung. 
Da deren Chefs aber zum Teil die Leistungen schlecht dokumentieren, ist bei der Ziffern-Eingabe manchmal Fantasie gefragt .....
und manchmal "darf die Auszubildende ran" und wird nicht genügend kontrolliert und dann kommen (je nach Ausbildungsstand) teilweise märchenhafte Rechnungen zu Stande.

So etwas kriegen die Ärzte dann gar nicht mit solange keine Beschwerde geführt wird!
(Bei mir, Privatpatient, z.B. bei der Zahnreinigung 32 Zähne abgerechnet, obwohl ich nur noch 27 habe. Ein Fax und das Thema war erledigt inkl. einer Entschuldigung)

Also, nicht einfach fernbleiben, sondern erst einmal nicht zahlen und widersprechen mit entsprechender Begründung. Dann MUSS der Kollege sich die Kartei anschauen und
den Fehler korrigieren. Tut er es DANN nicht, ist ein Wechsel der Praxis wegen gestörten Vertrauens zu empfehlen.

Aus diesem Grunde gebe ICH grundsätzlich allein die Leistungspositionen ein - nur ich weiss, was ich wirklich geleistet habe. Aber auch mir sind dabei schon Fehler unterlaufen (Zahlendreher etc.)
oder die Ziffern waren schon eingegeben, dann konnte Patient doch nicht Wasserlassen, aber es wird vergessen die Urinziffern wieder zu löschen.
Nobody is perfect .....

... aber es gibt auch in der Tat einige "Abrechnungskünstler und Zahlenzauberer"

----------


## Hvielemi

> Offensichtliche Falschpositionen in der Abrechnung sollte man(n) unbedingt anmahnen, denn in vielen Praxen macht die (sonst sehr kompetente) Helferin die Abrechnung. 
> 
> ... aber es gibt auch in der Tat einige "Abrechnungskünstler und Zahlenzauberer"


Naja, es ist eine sehr freundliche Annahme, dass die stets zu hoch, niemals zu tief abgerechneten Leistungen eben vom strohblonden Dummerchen an der Empfangstheke verursacht werden.
Mein Zahnarzt in Konstanz liess die Abrechnungen von einer professionell auf "Leistungsoptimierung" getrimmten Abrechnungsfirma erstellen. So gab es jeweils keine einzige Position, zu der nicht ein "Zuschlag für erschwerte Bedingungen" hinzukam.
Die hab ich konsequent rausgekürzt, aber er gab mir dann den gekürzten Betrag in BAR auf die Hand, und bat mich, die Gesamtrechnung zu bezahlen, wohl um den vermuteten Abrechnungsbetrug zu verschleiern, weil er da sicher nicht nur mit mir tief in der Scheisse steckte. Aber all die anderen getürkten Positionen konnt ich ja nicht entdecken.
Nun segelt der Herr mit einer schönen Yacht um die Welt. Und diese bestimmt nicht einzige Abrechnungs-Optimierungs-Firma hat noch viele Kunden und bekommt ständig raffiniertere Updates für die Betrugs-Software.

Hvielemi

----------


## tom aus lu

> denn in vielen Praxen macht die (sonst sehr kompetente) Helferin
> die Abrechnung.


Ja natürlich ist immer die Arzthelferin die gierige die sich da in den Positionen vertut, wie könnte man auf die Idee kommen Herr Dr. wollte da mal schnell einen Euro mehr verdienen.... es gibt ja auch keine EDV und jeder schreibt noch mit schnuddeliger Handschrift seine Diagnosen... 




> ... aber es gibt auch in der Tat einige "Abrechnungskünstler und Zahlenzauberer"


Einige? In etlichen Privatliquidationen gibt es Positionen die keiner richtig prüfen kann und Auslegungssache sind, Beispiel: Erschwerniszulage beim Zahnarzt wegen geringer Mundöffnung... taucht garantiert auf jeder Zahnarztrechnung auf, "psychologische", "erweiterte" oder "telefonische" (z.B. telf. Abfrage PSA Wert) Beratung  auch ein gerne in Anspruch genomme Leistungen auf vielen Rechnungen usw usw usw.... 

Nein, ich habe mir geschworen mich zurück zuhalten, aber manchmal geht mir dann wieder das Temperament durch... dafür war ich zu lange Teil dieses Systems. Sorry

Tom

----------


## Urologe

Naja, es ist eine sehr freundliche Annahme, dass die stets zu hoch, niemals zu tief abgerechneten Leistungen eben vom strohblonden Dummerchen an der Empfangstheke verursacht werden.
- Die Damen sind bestimmt keine Dummerchen und gierig sind sie auch nicht, sondern müssen bei schlecht dokumentierenden Kollegen "das Beste draus machen".

So gab es jeweils keine einzige Position, zu der nicht ein "Zuschlag für erschwerte Bedingungen" hinzukam.
- eine scheinbar generelle Faktorerhöhung ist angreifbar und fragwürdig. Der Behandler braucht eine lückenlose Dokumentation der erschwerten Bedingungen.
- eine grundsätzliche Faktorerhöhung ist prinzipiell möglich ("weil ich der Beste bin!? Oder so ..."), muss aber VORHER schriftlich vereinbart werden, sonst unwirksam

Die hab ich konsequent rausgekürzt, aber er gab mir dann den gekürzten Betrag in BAR auf die Hand, und bat mich, die Gesamtrechnung zu bezahlen, 
- das ist in der Tat mehr als fragwürdig - Steuerbetrug ist es nicht, weil er ja die höhere Rechnung versteuern muss

----------


## tom aus lu

> "das Beste draus machen"


Ist eben die Devise die bei Privatpatienten gilt. Ob Untersuchungen notwendig und zur Diagnosestellung unbedingt erfoderlich sind kann in der Regel ein Patient ob privat oder gesetzlich versichert nicht beurteilen. Das da gerne  bei Privatpatienten in die Diagnosekiste tiefer gegriffen wird ist fakt. Und wer streitet nachher über Diagnoseverfahren oder Zuschläge wenn es doch der Sache dient und im schlimmsten Fall der Eigenanteil zu zahlen ist? 

Gut, ganz so unfair sollte man bei der Betrachtung nicht bleiben. Etliche Arztpraxen könnten ohne ihren Privatpatientenanteil nicht überleben. Die Frage ist immer nur wo Auskömmlichkeit aufhört und Gier anfängt?   

Tom

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die hab ich konsequent rausgekürzt, aber er gab mir dann den gekürzten Betrag in BAR auf die Hand, und bat mich, die Gesamtrechnung zu bezahlen,
> 			
> 		
> 
> - das ist in der Tat mehr als fragwürdig - Steuerbetrug ist es nicht, weil er ja die höhere Rechnung versteuern muss


Ich geh davon aus, dass dem - im übrigen tadellos arbeitenden - Dentisten von weiteren Grenzgängern oder auch lokalen Patienten mächtig eingeheizt wurde, weswegen er keinerlei weitere korrigierte Rechnungen in seiner Buchhaltung haben wollte.
Der Abgang kam dann auch reichlich überstürzt. War wohl ein Extremfall.

Hvielemi


PS: Die Rechnungen waren selbst mit diesen "Selbstbedienungs"-Zuschlägen immer noch einiges günstiger, als jene, die ich zuvor in Zürich entgegnnehmen musste. Daher mein nur gemässigter Zorn ;-)

----------


## spertel

Guten Tag allerseits !

Ob die von der Praxis erstellte Liquidation nun korrekt ist oder Fehler aufweist kann ich als Patient letztendlich abschließend nicht beurteilen; mir als Laien ist halt aufgefallen, dass die Kosten für derartige Untersuchungen  in keinem Verhältnis zu den Kosten meiner Chefarzt-OP gestanden haben.

Dies zu ändern, zu hinterfragen oder den Arzt zusätzlich mit meinem mutmasslich unangemessenen Geschwafel von seiner Arbeit abzuhalten ist weder mein Ding noch meine Aufgabe.

Für eine angemessene und gerechte Honorierung der ärztlichen Leistungen haben andere zu sorgen; mir scheint nur, dass auf Grund voller Töpfe, die es wohl zur Zeit noch gibt, niemand Interesse hat, irgendetwas zu verändern.

Im Lande der Besitzstandswahrer eine heikle Aufgabe !

Ich habe wohltuend festgestellt, dass auch normale Kassenpatienten die gleichen Diagnostiken erhalten haben und ich gerechterweise offensichtlich nicht bevorzugt behandelt worden bin; ich weiss aber, dass dies besonders bei der Terminvergabe anläßlich einer Darmspiegelung ganz anders gewesen ist. Mein Termin war in 10 Tagen, der gesetzlich Versicherte hat -3- Monate gewartet.

Im übrigen sehe ich es so wie Harald, dass ich mit meiner Privatrechnung meinen Teil dazu beitrage, dass diese Praxis zum Nutzen aller Patienten aufrecht erhalten werden kann; Geräte und Personal lassen sich vermutlich durch die lächerlichen und völlig unangemessenen Vergütungen der gesetzlichen Kassen in dieser Form gar nicht bezahlen bzw. betreiben..

In der Praxis liefen mindestens fünf Helferinnen aufgeregt und beschäftigt durch die Gegend, die ja auch bezahlt werden wollen. So ist vermutlich auch alles gut so !

Mich als dummen Thor beschleicht immer noch bei jedem Euro, der hier vielleicht in überflüssiger Weise durch unangemessene Diagnostiken und Behandlungen ( wo die therapeutische Konsequenz fehlt) dem System entzogen wird, das ungute Gefühl, dass einem Schwerstkranken diese Mittel zu entzogen werden.

In die Situation ein "Schwerstbetroffener" zu werden, aus welchem Grund auch immer, kann ja jeder von uns mal geraten.....

Gruss

Spertel

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

es gibt ja nicht umsonst den Ausdruck der "Privatfalle".... wobei unnötige (aber durchgeführte) Diagnostik noch anders zu werten ist als berechnete (weil bei Privatversicherten nicht budgetierte) aber nicht durchgeführte Leistungen, das grenzt an Abrechnungsbetrug (falls nicht wirklich ein Irrtum bei den Ziffern vorlag) Die Beurteilung ist aber durch den Patienten eben nicht immer möglich.

Eigentlich nicht viel anders als bei der Inspektionsrechnung des Autos....da bin ich allerdings in der MAterie sicherer :-)

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Harald_1933

> In etlichen Privatliquidationen gibt es Positionen die keiner richtig prüfen kann und Auslegungssache sind


Das mag grundsätzlich so richtig sein. Immerhin habe ich aber als Privatpatient die Möglichkeit, eine Faktura auf generelle Richtigkeit zu überprüfen. Wenn mir etwas suspekt erscheint, habe ich, wie weiter oben erwähnt, schon mal nachgehakt. Wegen der von mir als völlig irreal empfundenen Rechnung des Orthopäden für einen einmaligen Kurzbesuch, hielt ich bei meiner Privatkrankenkasse schriftlich Rückfrage um deren Meinung. Die mehr als laxe Reaktion überraschte mich, denn es hieß dort, man wäre nicht dazu da, um die Zuverlässigkeit einer Rechnung zu überprüfen. Das wäre meine Aufgabe. Wenn die fakturierten Positionen in der ärztlichen Gebührenordnung für den jeweiligen Facharzt vorkämen, so würde man das ohne Wenn und Aber akzeptieren, ausgenommen Doppelberechnungen einzelner Positionen für einen identischen Ablauf oder als unsinnig erkannte Ungereimtheiten. 

Das wirft nun für mich die eklatante Frage auf, ob das dann auch für die Rechnungen zutrifft, die den Gesetzlichen Krankenkassen direkt zugehen. In diesen Fällen konnte von den Patienten doch nie eine Kontrolle vorgenommen werden, ob auch alles abgeleistet wurde, was da fakturiert wurde. Welche enormen Summen gehen da wohl buchstäblich in die Hose bzw. in die falschen Taschen. Die ehrlichen bleiben letztlich die Dummen.




> Für eine angemessene und gerechte Honorierung der ärztlichen Leistungen haben andere zu sorgen


Leider kommen nicht nur Ärzte mit eigener Praxis, sondern auch Ärzte im Angestelltenverhältnis, und besonders diese, nicht darum herum, ihren berechtigten Forderungen durch Streiks und Demonstrationen Geltung zu verschaffen. 

Es ist eine wahrlich endless story.

Krankenhäuser sind dazu verdammt, Gewinne zu erwirtschaften. Da wird tüchtig auch mit regulären Möglichkeiten agiert, um ein optimales Ergebnis zu erzielen, indem man z.B. ein nur stundenweise belegtes Klinikbett mit dem vollen Tagessatz, der leicht  1.000 erreichen kann, fakturiert. Bleibt der Patient wegen Erfordernis nach einer stärkeren Anästhesiedosis über Nacht, ergibt das 2 Tagessätze. Lapidare schriftliche Mitteilung der Privatkrankenkasse an mich:  "Von uns wurden an das Klinikum ... heute  2 Tausend und etwas mehr für Ihren Aufenthalt überwiesen".

Man kann nur täglich hoffen, dass man drum herum kommt, ärztliche Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen zu müssen. Es erleichtert in gewisser Weise auch das schlechte Gewissen, durch möglicherweise unangemessene Inanspruchnahme die Solidargemeinschaft belastet zu haben. 

*"Die Menschen werden krank, weil sie aus Torheit alles tun, um nicht gesund zu bleiben"*
(Hippokrates)

Gruß Harald

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo Harald,




> Das wirft nun für mich die eklatante Frage auf, ob das dann auch für die  Rechnungen zutrifft, die den Gesetzlichen Krankenkassen direkt zugehen


Bei den Abrechnungen der GKV ist nicht sehr viel Spielraum. Durch den einheitlichen Bewertungsmaßstab (EBM) sind dem Abrechner enge Grenzen gesetzt. Z.B. kann ein Hausarzt im Quartal nur einmal eine Konsultation in Abrechnung bringen egal wie oft der Patient in seiner Praxis erscheint. Generell erfolgt die Abrechnung über die jeweiligen kassenärtzliche Vereinigungen die dann wieder Verrechner gegenüber den Kassen ist. Dies geht weitesgehend automatisiert. Dazwischen sind Prüfalgorithmen die lediglich auf Plausibilität überprüfen. Einzelfallprüfungen werden nur bei wiederholten Auffälligkeiten oder stichpunktartig vorgenommen.

Probleme kann es nur mit den individuellen Leistungen (IGEL) und evtl. Doppelabrechnung geben. Um dies zu Verhindern hat jeder Kassenpatient das Recht auf eine sogenannte Patientenquittung. Diese muss entweder der Arzt selbst, oder die Krankenkasse, ausstellen. Eine Info der Techniker Krankenkasse ist hier http://www.tk.de/tk/pressemitteilung...service/516468 beigefügt. Die wenigsten gesetzlich Versicherten machen allerdings Gebrauch von dieser Möglichkeit oder Wissen überhaupt davon http://www.scoop-aerzteberatung.de/b...gie/1300_4_965.

Wie die Vergütungen des EBM aufgebaut sind kann man hier http://www.kbv.de/8170.html nachlesen. Dort sind für alle Arztgruppen die Punktewerte und Abrechnungskriterien aufgeführt.

Gruß

Tom

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Tom:-

Mit Euren Klagen vertretet Ihr nur eine Minderheit - max. 10% - der von PK betroffenen Patienten: die privat Versicherten. Hier stellt sich die gleiche Problematik wie bei jeder Handwerker-Leistung. Man muss eben aufpasssen, an wen man geraet. Da gibt es die Abzocker bei den Schluesseldiensten und Rohrreinigern ebenso wie die serioesen Handwerker, die man als Hausbesitzer schon lange kennt oder von Nachbarn empfohlen werden. Als Privatpatient muss man halt ein "aufgeklaerter" Patient sein, der selber weiss, welche Diagnostik Sinn macht und was man mit welcher Therapie erreichen will und kann.
Zwischen diesen Problemen und denen der gesetzlich Versicherten besteht eine tiefe Kluft. Hier ist das Problem Nr. 1 die Rahmenbedingungen, die voellig unangemessen sind. Da haben die Urologen gar wenig Zeit fuer uns und es wird ihnen zugemutet, fuer eine laecherlich geringe Quartalspauschale verantwortungsvolle Leistung zu erbringen. Solange sich hier nichts aendert, empfinde ich auch die vielen "hochkaraetigen" Diskurse auf der Ebene von Symposien als muessig.


Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Tom, Reinhard und Harald:-

Ich möchte noch kurz etwas zur Frage Privatpatienten = Melkkuh des Systems? anmerken. Für Arztbesuche hier in Spanien gehe ich bei vorübergehenden Sachen wie Infekte  zum Centro de Salud, was in etwa den deutschen Hausärzten entspricht und zahle gar nichts. Es gibt für Residenten hier auch gute Privatversicherungen, die in den Prämien viel günstiger sind als die deutschen Privatversicherungen, wohl weil sie nicht so exzessiv in Anspruch genommen werden.

Für meine Besuche von Privatpraxen bekomme ich eine detaillierte Rechnung, die ich anerkennen kann oder nicht. Anfang des Monats war ich bei einem Urologen, der mir für 2 Behandlungen, die jeweils 1 Stunde incl.Beratung gedauert haben,  860  Euro in Rechnung gestellt hat, die ich über diverse Reise-Versicherungen in Deutschland sowie die IKK abrechnen werde.
Die Krux ist, dass ich der Meinung bin, die Privatpatienten sind nicht die Melkkühe des Systems. Es ist bei diesen etwa 10% der Betroffenen ein geschlossenes System. Die Prämien der Versicherungen steigen und fallen entsprechend  den Versicherungsleistungen. Die Patienten erhalten angemessene Diagnostik und die Ärzte werden richtig nach Zeitaufwand und Verrichtungen bezahlt.
Melkkühe des Systems sind die gesetzlich versicherten Beitragszahler, weil sie auch für nicht versicherungspflichtige Familienangehörige, für Erwerbslose und Flüchtlinge zahlen müssen. Dafür erhalten sie eine Versorgung, die für leichtere Erkrankungen gut, für schwere Erkranken wie Krebs mittelmäßig bis schlecht ist.
Ferner sind Melkkühe des Systems die niedergelassenen Fachärzte, auch die Urologen, die mit lächerlich geringen Viertel-Jahrespauschalen abgespeist werden. Klar, dass sie einem Krebspatienten in der Sprechstunde kaum mehr als 4-5 Minuten widmen können. In regelmäßigen Abständen lesen wir in den Zeitungen  Berichte über die (hohen) Einkommen der Fachärzte, die gefälscht sind, weil es sich um statistische Verzerrungen handelt.
Praktizierende Urologen müssten in Deutschland (wie die von mir in Spanien konsultierten Ärzte) nach notwendigem Zeitaufwand und Verrichtungen bezahlt werden, natürlich konform mit besserer Schulung.
Ich bin der Meinung, wenn sich an diesen Rahmenbedingungen nichts ändert, kann man die von der Realität abgehoben Diskurse und Diskussionen auf Symposien vergessen. Und hier sich öffentlich wirksam einzubringen ist für mich der Prüfstein, ob ein Interessenverband für uns Patienten eine echte Sache ist oder etwas anderes.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ausgeliefert*

Das System der privaten Krankenversicherung steckt tief in der Krise. Während Versicherer und Ärzte davon profitieren, bleibt der Patient auf der Strecke: An ihm allein bleiben die explodierenden Kosten hängen

Bitte *hier weiterlesen*

*"Der Himmel hat den Menschen als Gegengewicht zu den vielen Mühseligkeiten des Lebens drei Dinge gegeben: die Hoffnung, den Schlaf und das Lachen"*
(Immanuel Kant)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Das System der privaten Krankenversicherung steckt tief in der Krise.


Das, lieber Harald, ist nicht die Krise der Privatversicherung, sondern die Misere des gesamten Krankenversicherungssystems in Deutschland, bzw. der deutschen Gesellschaft an sich. Der Grundfehler liegt darin, Besserverdienenden den Ausstieg aus der Grundversicherung zu ermöglichen, also die Entsolidarisierung innerhalb der auch nach Jahrzehnten sozialdemokratischer Regierungsbeteiligung gegebenen deutschen Klassengesellschaft. Dadurch bleibt der Grundversicherung nicht genug Geld, die Kosten ihrer Versicherten zu decken, was dann im typischen Merkelwurstelstil einfach durch irrwitzig niedrige Vergütungen an die Leistungserbringer kompensiert wird.

Klar, dass sich die Leistungserbringer dann umschauen nach anderen Einnahmequellen. Du sagst dem Melkkuh. Es sind dies IGEL, Privatpatienten, Abrechnungsbetrug, Schwarzleistungen etc., wovon sollen die sonst ihre Kosten decken?


Zum Vergleich:
Hierzulande, im liberal verkappten Sozialdemokratenparadies Schweiz, sieht das anders aus:
JEDER, also auch der Generaldirektor, der Asylbewerber, die Zahnärztin und die arbeitslose Sozielhilfeempfängerin, ist bei einer (privat geführten) Krankenkasse versichert für dieselben umfassenden Grundleistungen. Wer die Kopfprämien nicht bezahlen kann, erhält gesetzlich geregelte Unterstützung, wenn auch das nicht reicht, hilft die Sozialhilfe.
Jede Kasse MUSS jeden Antrag akzeptieren, ohne Vorbehalte bei bestehender Krankheit und ohne Prämiendiskriminierung.

Privatversicherungen gibt es auch, jedoch ausschliesslich als Zusatzversicherungen zu besagter Grundversicherung.
Die decken den "Spitalzusatz" für Privatzimmer anstelle der Mehrbettzimmers, die freie Arztwahl auch im Spital. Leistungen, die über den Grundleistungskatalog hinausgehen, werden unabhängig davon als Zusatz zur Grundversicherung versichert, z.B. Homöopathie und derlei Esotherisches.
Im reinen Luxusprodukt Privatversicherung gilt nach Versicherungsvertragsgesetz Tarifautonomie.

Ich leiste mir eine solche Versicherung, die nur etwa CHF 90.-/Monat kostet, weil ich sie mit einem Selbstbehalt von CHF 5'000.-/Jahr abgeschlossen habe. Für die RPE hab ich sie in Anspruch genommen, für kürzere Aufenthalte im Spital geht das auch ohne, bzw. via Grundversicherung.
Aufgenommen wird man allerdings nur nach Gesundheitsprüfung, und es dürfen auch Vorbehalte gemacht werden, Freier Markt eben.

Die in der "Welt" beschriebene Situation, dass privatversicherte Rentner nicht mehr in die Gesetzliche zurückwechseln können, und somit prohibitiven Tarifen ausgeliefert sind, kann es hierzulande nicht geben. Das schlimmste, was einem zustossen kann, ist, den Luxus von Privatspital, Einzelzimmer und Chefarzt zu verlieren.

Was Du beklagst ist nicht ein Einzelproblem, sondern ein Ausdruck einer ganzen Gesellschaft, die auch im 21. Jhdt. noch tief im Klassendenken des wilhelminischen Reiches verankert ist. Wäre das nicht so, hätten sozialdemokratische Regierungen das System längst solidarisiert, wie dies hierzulande im freisinnig (liberal) dominierten System ohne Schmerzschreie von oben selbstverständlich ist.

Schafft also mal diesen Klassenkampf von Oben ab, nicht nur im Gesundheitssystem, sondern vor allem dort, wo die Klassengesellschaft konserviert und gehütet wird, im extrem selektiven Bildungssystem. Dann gibt sich das in ein oder zwei Generationen. Vorher kann es nur Merkelsches Gewurschtel geben, wo Kosten ziellos von der einen Schulter auf die andere umgelagert werden. 
Ach nein, ich polemisiere nicht gegen die Frau Dr. Merkel. Der Herr Gabriel könnte das auch nicht besser, nur lauter.

Let the good times roll, auch in Deutschland!
Hvielemi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hvielemi,

wenn wir anfangen in diesem Forum Vorzüge und Schwächen deutscher und schweizerischer Politik gegeneinander aufzuwiegen, wird sich Ralf berechtigterweise hier einschalten. Deshalb lasse ich es.

Dir ist es selbstverständlich freigestellt, diesen, Deinen Kommentar an den Welt-Artikel anzuhängen, was mehr Sinn machen würde.

Einen schönen Sonntag
Heribert

----------


## Hvielemi

> wenn wir anfangen in diesem Forum Vorzüge und Schwächen deutscher und schweizerischer Politik gegeneinander aufzuwiegen, wird sich Ralf berechtigterweise hier einschalten. Deshalb lasse ich es.


Ah, Heribert, wie Recht Du hast.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur einen Ausweg aus der verfahrenen Situation 
im deutschen Krankenwesen aufzeigen an dem mir bekannten Beispiel. 
Dann sind mir die Pferde durchgebrannt. 
Zu Deiner Beruhigung: 
Gerade ich glaube überhaupt nicht, dass hier alles Besser sei als anderswo. 
Die Missstände sind mir sehr wohl bewusst, z.B. die viel zu geringe
Ausbildungsquote von Pflegepersonal und Ärzten, was zur recht heftigen 
Anwerbung fertig Ausgebildeter in den Nachbarländern führt. 
Auch eine Form der Entsolidarisierung. 

Hvielemi

----------


## hartmuth

> Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur einen Ausweg aus der verfahrenen Situation 
> im deutschen Krankenwesen aufzeigen an dem mir bekannten Beispiel. 
> Dann sind mir die Pferde durchgebrannt. 
> Hvielemi


Nein, nein, war schon okay.
Ich kann dir nur zustimmen. Unser System hat einen strukturellen Mangel und den hast du richtig benannt.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Heribert:-

ich verstehe nicht, warum Du Konrads Gedanken und seinen Vergleich mit dem schweizerischen System so abtust. Solche Vergleiche zeigen doch auch, wie man es hierzulande besser machen koennte.
Mir geht es konkret um die Versorgung von an Krebs, insbes. an Prostatakrebs Erkrankten. Und Haralds Feststellung, die Privatpatienten seien Melkkuehe des Systems, was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. 
Wenn Du Dir hier die Profile durchliest, dann sind die meisten der hier Schrebenden privat Versicherte. Die exzessive Inanspruchnahme von Diagnostik laesst darauf schliessen. Ich musste als gesetzlich Versicherter und aelteren Jahrgangs um Diagnostik kaempfen und es geht mir jetzt voruebergehend nur wieder gut, weil ich in Hausarzt und Fachaerzten anderer Fachbereiche verstaendnisvollere Helfer fand und auch in Spanien bei Urologen angemessene privataerztliche Betreuung finde. Das ist m.E. kein richtiger Zustand. Um die bessere Versorgung von a l l en an Prostatakrebs Erkrankten geht es aber und um sonst gar nichts.
Die Einfuehrung einer Buergerversicherung wie von der SPD angestrebt aendert an diesem Grunduebel m.E. gar nichts. Die holt doch nur die "Besserverdienenden" zurueck in den Schoss der Gemeinschaft, d.h. bringt mehr Geld in den solidarischen Gemeinschaftstopf, Geld, das wahrscheinlich nicht zu denen gelangt, die die Arbeit vor Ort machen muessen oder von Prostatakrebs betroffen sind, sondern dahin, wo jetzt schon die meisten Gelder hingehen, was den Erkrankten also keine bessere Versorgung bringen wird.
Fuer die jetzt privat Versicherten aendert sich trotz der ihnen auferlegten Gemeinschftskosten an der ihnen zuteil werdenden Versorgung gar nichts, da sie in Zusatzversicherungen oder ins Ausland ausweichen koennen oder die gewuenschten Leistungen dann eben privat bezahlen.

Ich bleibe dabei: Krebs ist eine schwere Erkrankung, die auch eine besondere Form der Versorgung erfordert. Das ist nach meinen Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen zu allererst eine angemessene Bezahlung der die Behandlung uebernehmenden Aerzte nach Zeitaufwand und Verrichtungen. Erst danach kommen theoretische Gedankenspielereien, wie sie leider vorrangig von der mit unserer Krankheit befassten medizinischen Elite nebst Anhang gepflegt werden.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hartmuth und Reinardo,

in meinen Satz wird etwas reininterpretiert, was da nicht drin steht! Mir scheint, Hvielemi hat verstanden was ich damit sagen wollte.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Heribert,

nicht nur Konrad hat verstanden, was Du mit Deinem knapp bemessenen Hinweis in Richtung Administrator andeuten wolltest. Leider gibt es aber Betroffene, die das in Rede stehende Thema immer wieder versuchen, in ihre Ecke zu lenken. 

*"Wer seine Wünsche zähmt, ist immer reich genug"*
(Voltaire)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Ich lenke gar nichts in "meine Ecke, habe mich nur bemueht, die strukturellen Schwaechen des deutschen Systems an anderer Stelle zu suchen als Ihr das tut. Wieso Vergleiche mit dem Schweizer System den Administrator auf den Plan rufen sollen, ist mir auch unerklaerlich, aber vielleicht gibt es neuerdings eine Zensur und ich habe das nicht mitgekriegt.
Man macht es sich m.E. nur zu leicht, fuer alles Unvollkommene und Unbefriedigende entweder immer die boese Pharmaindustrie oder die Zwei-Klassenmedizin verantwortlich zu machen. Warum sollen diejenigen, die das koennen und moechten, sich aus der Solidargemeinschaft nicht ausklinken duerfen? Das passierte doch auch, wenn sie emigrieren wuerden. Aber dann sollten sie auch, wenn ihre Situation sich verschlechtert, draussen bleiben muessen oder mit einer Notfallversorgung zufrieden sein. Ich habe Lauterbach "Gesund im kranken System" gelesen. Hier wird mit der Buergerversicherung ein Ablenkungskrieg gefuehrt, in der Versorgung wird sich nichts bessern, und die fuer die Misere wirklich verantwortlichen Kreise bleiben verschont.

Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

*Zur Abrundung auch noch einige persönliche Ergänzungen
*
9 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland sind in einer Privaten Krankenversicherung, wobei auf Grund gesetzlicher Regelungen alle Beamten in dieser Zahl eingeschlossen sind.

Die Debeka = Deutsche Beamtenkrankenversicherung verfügt über die meisten Mitglieder, nämlich per Mitte Oktober 2013 über 2.215.388 Personen, gefolgt von DKV = 882.159 - AXA = 779.260 - Allianz = 671.432. 

Im Alter von 25 Jahren war ich als kaufmännischer Angestellter in Koblenz in einer Führungsposition und konnte dank des mir damals vergüteten Einkommens in eine private Krankenkasse wechseln. Daran hat sich bis heute nichts geändert. Die zur Erlangung einer Rente erforderlichen Grundbeiträge habe ich dennoch fristgemäß später nachgezahlt und zur Aufbesserung bis zu meinem 65. Lebensjahr noch die monatlichen Mindestbeiträge erbracht. Tatsächlich habe ich mich aber erst im Januar 2001 von meiner inzwischen selbständigen beruflichen Tätigkeit verabschiedet.

Bis Dezember 2011 belastete mir die Private Allianz monatlich 781.40 . Zum Jahresende 2011 bekam ich mehrere Vorschläge, um die monatlichen Beiträge bei einer Selbstbeteiligung an den anfallenden Rechnungen zu reduzieren. Ich entschied mich für eine 35 prozentige Kostenübernahme bis zu einem jährlichen Gesamtbetrag von 1.500  und zahle nunmehr 487.04 monatlich. Meine Frau, die ebenfalls bei knapp 800  Monatsbeitrag bei der Allianz lag, entschied sich für ein ähnliches Beispiel. Bislang haben wir diese Umstellung noch nicht bereut. Wir haben aber auch jederzeit die Möglichkeit, wieder in den vorherigen Status zurückzukehren.

Abschliessend möchte ich aber auch noch festhalten, dass ich mich nicht persönlich beklagt hatte, als ich nunmehr zum zweiten Mal Meinungsergüsse aus fremder Feder zum Thema "Private Krankenkasse" verlinkt habe. Dass diese Kassen in einem Dilemma stecken, ist doch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Wer letztlich von den 12 größeren Privaten Krankenkassen, wobei hier die Nr. 12, nämlich die Hanse Merkur noch 226.902 Mitglieder aufweist, und noch 960.259 Mitglieder unter sonstige Private Krankenkassen laufen, bei dem harten Wettbewerb noch übrig bleibt, steht in den Sternen.

*Hier* noch etwas für die Zahlenjongleure.

*"Das Beste an der Zukunft ist vielleicht der Umstand, dass immer nur ein Tag auf einmal kommt"*
(Dean Acheson)

Gruß Harald

----------


## ganther

Stichwort:* Fehlende Befundübermittlung*

Lieber Harald,

zum Thema Privatpatient möchte auch ich einige Begebenheiten anführen:

Vor 4 Wochen wurde bei mir in der onkologischen Abt. einer HELIOS-Klinik eine Knochenbiopsie vorgenommen und zwecks Auswertung einer Hämatologie Praxis in München zugeleitet. Von dort erhielt ich schon am 24.06.2014 die Liquidation. Fernmündlich bat ich um Befund-Übermittlung, die aber abgelehnt wurde.
Da ich den anberaumten Gesprächstermin diesbezüglich in den HELIOS-Kliniken wegen u.a. unfreundlicher Betreuung abgesagt hatte, bat ich auch hier, diesmal schriftlich, um Zuleitung des Befundberichtes und evt. eines Therapieplanes. Leider ohne Erfolg!

Muss ich etwa nun ein Befund-Mahnverfahren einleiten?


Gruß,

Otto

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Stichwort:* Fehlende Befundübermittlung*
> Muss ich etwa nun ein Befund-Mahnverfahren einleiten?


Lieber Otto,

die Liquidation einfach nicht bezahlen. Eine Dienstleistung etc. ist dann zu liquidieren wenn diese Leistung auch erbracht wurde und ein Ergebnis, Befund, vorliegt.
Habe ich des öfteren auch so praktiziert. Wenn die Rechnung ohne verherigen Befund etc. kam habe ich höflich darauf geantwortet, "dass mir kein Nachweis, Befund, vorliegt woraus sich für mich erschließen läßt das die Rechnungsforderung berechtigt ist.

Funktioniert, sehr schnell sogar...("wenn es um die Kohle geht...")

Gruß Helmut

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Otto,

Helmuts Ratschlag wird vermutlich die gewünschte Wirkung haben. Falls Du schon gezahlt haben solltest, würde ich Dir empfehlen, Dich an das viel zu wenig bekannte Medizinrechts-Beratungsnetz zu wenden, Näheres hier.

Ralf

----------


## ganther

Hallo Helmut, hallo Ralf,

vielen Dank für die Anmerkungen.

Die Liquidation, die ich natürlich noch nicht beglichen habe, enthielt eine Diagnose, also kein "o.B."! Da nun die Privat- Behandlungsbandbreite  bekanntermaßen großzügig ausgelegt wird, habe ich das ärztl. Infogespräch erst einmal abgelehnt und  den Befundbericht angefordert um mich für das dann anstehende Arztgespräch vorzubereiten.

Wenn man mir den Bericht schon vorenthält, muss ich ja "keine Behandlungsbedürftigkeit" unterstellen! 


Gruß,

Otto

----------

